# Diamond Points at the Westgate South Beach



## timesharepro (Oct 7, 2013)

Having issues understanding what 2000 UDI points at the Westgate South Beach would actually be worth? Is it a 1 to 1 conversion to Diamond points? Westgate, Diamond, and the resort itself were all much less than helpful.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## team2win (Oct 18, 2013)

*2000 udi*

I've heard that this is just like owning 2000 points in DRI. Meaning you will not be able to get a week at the south beach location even in the lowest season.


----------

